
Removing the Docker IT Operations Bottleneck – StackEngine - banderon
http://stackengine.com/removing-docker-operations-bottleneck/
======
banderon
I think that once a company comes by and has good documentation and examples
of what Docker can do, it's going to blow up. An example more than "Hello
World", I think it would be helpful to see how you can install/configure
apache and deploy an application hosted on github.

